# Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten



## Marschel7373 (24. Dezember 2013)

*Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Welche Aufrüst möglichkeiten habe ich bei diesem Laptop, dass preislimit liegt so bei 400€

DAten:

Intel Core i3 2370m

Intel HD 3000

4gb Arbeitsspeicher

750gb festplatte


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Eine SSD würde sich lohnen. Scheinbar handelt es sich ja um ein 17Zoll-Notebook, dort kann meistens neben der normalen HDD zusätzlich eine SSD einbauen. Eine Samsung 840 Evo mit 120GB würde sich bei dir also lohnen, den Rest kann man in einem Notebook leider nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Hatuja (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Die einzigen Dinge, die du *vielleicht *an dem Gerät aufrüsten könntest, wären der RAM und die Festplatte.
Zumal selbst das bei Medion-Geräten nicht unbedingt vorgesehen ist. Daher rücken sie (oder zumindest rückten sie früher) nicht mit technischen Datenblättern raus. Müsstest du vielleicht nochmal genauer in den Handbüchern zu dem Notebook schauen!
Du musst daher erstmal schauen, ob dein Gerät Service-Öffnungen hat, die du aufschrauben kannst und an welche Teile du herankommst. Ansonsten müsstest du das komplette Gerät zerlegen...

Kommst du an die Festplatte, kannst du diese auf jeden Fall durch entweder eine noch größere ersetzten oder gegen eine schnelle SSD.

Kommst du an den RAM, kannst du versuchen, dem Notebook mehr Speicher zu spendieren:

Im besten Fall hat das Gerät 2 Slots, von denen nur einer mit einem 4GB Modul belegt ist. Dann kannst du ein zweites 4GB Modus dazustecken.
Steckt in jedem Slot ein 2GB Modul, kann es sein, dass du beide Module jeweils gegen 4GB Module ersetzten kannst.
Das Notebook *sollte* damit noch klar kommen. Da Medion mit Technischen Details geizt, kann dir das aber niemand garantieren.
Hat das Gerät nur einen Slot, sieht es da schlecht aus. Ich denke nicht, dass er mit 8GB Modulen umgehen kann.


----------



## Marschel7373 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

ok das ist ja schade, dass man nicht die cpu oder grafikkarte tauschen kann


----------



## Hatuja (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Das Problem bei den meisten Notebooks ist, dass Geräte als großes Gesamtkonzept designet und gebaut werden.
Das gilt insbesondere für Consumer-Geräte und noch viel mehr für günstige Consumer-Geräte.

Bei deinem Notebook ist der Grafikchip mit in die CPU intigriert und lässt sich daher nicht separat tauschen. Die wenigsten Notebooks haben eine dedizierte Grafikkarte, die sich tauschen lässt. Und selbst bei denen, die es haben, ist das nicht so einfach wie bei einem Desktop PC.

Rein physikalisch könntest du, wenn du das Notebook unbeschadet auseinander gebaut bekommst, die CPU mit Sicherheit tauschen.
Du hast dann nur folgende Probleme:

Das BIOS/UEFI wird die CPU wahrscheinlich nicht erkennen. Da das Notebook nur für ein ein oder zwei CPUs gebaut wird, werden auch nur diese ins BIOS/UEFI aufgenommen. Alles andere wäre ja unnötiger Aufwand und daher zu teuer.

Sollte die CPU doch "mehr oder weniger" funktionieren, wäre die Kühlung hoffnungslos überfordert. In das Gerät wurde eine möglichst günstige Kühllösung eingebaut, die gerade so reicht einen i3 2370m (2 x 2.4 GHz) zu kühlen. Was passiert, wenn du damit ein i7-2670QM (4 x 3.1 GHz) zu kühlen versuchst, kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen.

Dann kann es noch Probleme geben, sollte die stärkere CPU mehr Strom benötigen (i3 = 35W / i7 = 45W). Darauf werden weder der CPU-Sockel an sich, noch die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard und das Netzteil ausgelegt sein.


----------



## iTzZent (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Das Gerät lässt sich recht leicht aufrüsten, da es eine grosse Revisionsklappe besitzt, siehe Anhang. Problemlos möglich sind folgende Sachen

neue CPU (maximal Sandy Bridge Serie)
2x4GB DDR3 (maximal 1600Mhz)
2. HDD oder auch SSD (da 2 Schächte vorhanden sind)

Mit etwas mehr Aufwand:
Eine bei weitem schnellere Grafikkarte durch Mainboardwechsel. Dadurch kann man denn auch Ivy Bridge Prozessoren verwenden. Kompatibel wäre da z.B. das Mainboard vom Medion Akoya P7815 mit Nvidia Geforce GT640M (Kepler) oder auch das P7816 mit GT645M. Solch ein Mainboard findet man aber nicht so leicht... abgesehen davon braucht man dann auch noch eine neue Heatpipe  Als Vergleich habe die 2 Bilder angehangen... das erste ist dein E7222 das 2. ist das P7816 mit i5-3210M und GT645M.

Es laufen übrigens auch Quad-Core CPU´s, die Kühlung ist da keines Wegs überfordert. Der i3 hat 35W TDP, ein i7 Quad-Core hat 45W. Den Barebone gibt es auch mit Quad-Core CPU´s mit gleichem Kühlsystem (siehe P7815). Einzig die Whitelist im Bios könnte einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen... da Medion da aber recht offen ist, sehe ich da kein Problem. Aber auf jeden Fall sollte man eine neue CPU bei einem Händler kaufen, so das man sie ggf. auch wieder zurück schicken kann. Quad-Core Sandy Bridge CPU´s werden für um die 100Euro gehandelt.

@*Hatuja* k.a. wo du einen i7-2670QM mit 4x3.1Ghz gesehen hast, aber Intel baut die CPU nur mit 4x2.2Ghz. Der Turbo geht bis maximal 4x2.8Ghz, 2x3Ghz oder 1x3.1Ghz. Das Kühlsystem steckt solch eine CPU problemlos weg, da es für solche CPU´s ausgelegt ist. Es ist sogar noch für eine extra Grafikkarte ausgelegt, welche in seiner Modelvariante nicht verbaut wurde.


----------



## the.hai (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

also da laptop teile verdammt teuer und schwer zu bekommen sind, dazu noch bischen komplexer im einbau und die notebooks auch dafür ausgelegt sein müssen, rate ich davon ab.


einen laptop aufrüsten macht preislich keinen sinn, sofern es ssd/ram übersteigt.


spar lieber weiter und wechsel auf was vernünftiges. evtl auch lieber nen fester rechner?


----------



## JanH78 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Habe gleiches Model und Anliegen. Allerdings würde ich es bei Festplatte und Speicher belassen. SSD baue ich aus 'nem Thinkpad aus.

Beim Speicher habe ich noch eine Frage: Beim googeln habe ich überall gelesen, das max 8(2x4GB) möglich sind. Laut Speichermarkt sind genau für mein Model 2x8GB möglich und wird auch dafür angeboten (Link). Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass das geht oder ist das Bauernfängerei?


----------



## the.hai (23. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

was willst du mit 16gb in nem notebook?


----------



## JanH78 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Was man hat, das hat man.


----------



## the.hai (23. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*



JanH78 schrieb:


> Was man hat, das hat man.


 
so ein quatsch....

hast du dir auch nen LKW gekauft, weil du einmal in 10Jahren umziehst und nen großes Auto brauchst?


----------



## Hatuja (23. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man vorhat. Und je nach dem was es kostet, schadet ein bisschen Reserve meist nicht.

Bei günstigen Notebooks lohnt sich der Aufpreis, vor allem halt wegen der begrenzten Gesamtleistung, meistens nicht.

Außerdem finde ich den Shop, den du rausgesucht hast, sehr teuer.
Diese würde z.B. auch passen:
8GB: Corsair 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz Laptop Arbeitsspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
16GB: Corsair 16GB DDR3 1333 MHz Laptop Arbeitsspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## JanH78 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Hallo,

danke Hatuja, dass du trotz meiner etwas patzigen Antwort geantwortet hast. Hier habe ich ein Thinkpad T500 (8GB Ram) mit Archlinux laufen, dessen Swap im Normalbetrieb 2-3GB Swap verbraucht.

Ich habe doch das Angebot bei Speichermarkt bestellt, da das schon mal funktioniert haben müsste. Bei dem von dir verlinkten Angebot tauchen in den Rezensionen nur Anwendungen bei Macbooks und Thinkpads auf. Da weiß ich halt nicht, ob das auch mit dem Aldi-Teil geht. Werde aber berichten.


----------



## Hatuja (25. April 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*



JanH78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke Hatuja, dass du trotz meiner etwas patzigen Antwort geantwortet hast. Hier habe ich ein Thinkpad T500 (8GB Ram) mit Archlinux laufen, dessen Swap im Normalbetrieb 2-3GB Swap verbraucht.
> 
> Ich habe doch das Angebot bei Speichermarkt bestellt, da das schon mal funktioniert haben müsste. Bei dem von dir verlinkten Angebot tauchen in den Rezensionen nur Anwendungen bei Macbooks und Thinkpads auf. Da weiß ich halt nicht, ob das auch mit dem Aldi-Teil geht. Werde aber berichten.


 
Kein Problem! 

Der einzige Unterschied zu dem Speicher von speichermarkt.de wird sein (wenn überhaupt), dass es OEM-Speicher von Hynix o.ä. ist. ...den sie wahrscheinlich sogar noch günstiger einkaufen.
Medion verbaut auch nur Standard-Hardware, wie eigentlich alle auf dem Notebook-PC Markt. Nur Apple ist da wieder etwas, sagen wir mal "spezieller"...


----------



## JanH78 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Hallo,

der Speicher wurde schnell geliefert. Freitag bestellt - gleich überwiesen - Dienstag geliefert. Der Speicher wurde erkannt und das Laptop läuft.


Gruß Jan


----------



## Zrudi (25. April 2019)

*AW: Medion Akoya MD 99060 aufrüst möglichkeiten*

Die Beiträge sind zwar schon sehr alt, aber (noch immer) brauchbar!
Hier ist zur Ergänzung mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Die Oma im Haushalt hat einen E7222 mit Medion A17 Mainboard wobei SSD und RAM schon vor vielen Jahren nachgerüstet wurden, die originale i3-2350M CPU allerdings eine echte Bremse ist. 
Der Medion E7222 ideal für Rentner/Pensionisten die auf einem 15,6" Full-HD-Display (so wie es die meisten neuen Laptops haben) nichts, oder nur schlecht, lesen können.
Aus diesem Grund sah ich keine Veranlassung einen neuen/schnelleren Laptop anzuschaffen, wenn der "User" dann nichts mehr lesen kann.
Die Forumseinträge im speziellen von iTzZent haben mich ermutigt Oma's Rechner mit einem schnellernen Prozessor Beine zu machen.
Allerdings sollte, laut meinen Recherchen, der Chipsatz des Medion A17 Mainboards sich sowohl für Sandy Bridge als auch Ivy Bridge CPUs eignen.
Also "musste" ich, obwohl schon ein i7-2640M eingebaut war und die Geschwindigkeit damit schon in Ordnung war, noch den Einbau eines Ivy Bridge Prozessors "riskieren".

Ich habe einen Ivy Bridge i5-3360M (+10% laut userbenchmark verglichen mit i7-2640M) eingepflanzt, und das Notebook funktioniert super! 
Dieser Prozessor ist in etwa leistungsgleich (-2% laut userbenchmark) mit dem i7-5600U in meinem Dienst-Laptop!!!
Den Treiber den Win7 für Intel Graphics HD 4000 automatisch installiert, habe ich durch den Treiber von der Intel Seite ersetzt.
Ich kann nur jedem die "Aufrüstung" empfehlen, der noch so einen Laptop benutzt! 
Fürs Email-Checken und Surfen reicht die Performance von Oma's E7222 vermutlich noch die nächsten 5-10Jahre.

Mittlerweile kosten die gebrauchten Prozessoren kaum noch etwas (ein i5-3360M war für 15€ auf willhaben.at inseriert und wurde um diesen Preis nicht verkauft 
Die beiden Sandy Bridge Prozessoren, die ich noch zuhause herum liegen habe (i5-2520M und i7-2640M -> beide viel schnelle als die originalen i3 Prozessoren) 
werde ich noch versuchen für ein paar Euro abzustoßen, bevor ich sie auf den Müll werfen muss.


----------



## Cybermatze1 (7. August 2022)

@Zrudi 
Der Artikel ist alt ja aber auch ich habe an dich eine Frage weil ich habe das medion akoya e7222 (md99030) Bios A17 Version 206 soll aber auch noch eine Version Firmware 208 geben.

Kann man dort auch den i5-3360M oder sogar den Ivy Bridge i5-3380M mit 2900 MHz einbauen ?


----------



## pedi (7. August 2022)

das gerät ist von 2013, lohnt sich das, da noch etwas umzubauen?
selbst wenn es ginge, ich denke, dass die kühlung nicht für stärkere cpus ausgelegt ist.


----------

